

Satellite View Of China's First Aircraft Carrier - start123
http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap/slideshow/ALeqM5gsDIXw0lMCiDUT3zN_BgUMvYo0vw?docId=ff45a05f37d542fea0f6854bfff884e1&index=0

======
watmough
Wow, the last I heard of this, it was an engine-less hulk bought from Russia
in order to study how to build aircraft carriers.

------
shareme
That is the aircraft carrier they bought from Russia, I believe.

~~~
Vitaly
Definitely. Varyag is a russian word.

